# Anyone else find "Future Diary" depressing?



## WeedZ (Jul 30, 2015)

I've seen alot of 3dsthemes, avatars, sigs, etc. here of Mirai Nikki. So I did a bit of research and found a torrent of future diary dubbed in english. A couple friends and I binge watched the whole thing. It was an awesome anime. Had an 'eden of the east'/'elfen lied' feel to it. But the ending of that series was absolutely depressing. It actually made me feel down and depressed for a couple days. What did you guys think of it?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 30, 2015)

The entire anime wasn't exactly uplifting. I thought the ending was quite fitting.

You should watch Mirai Nikki Redial. Doesn't do much, but might help.


----------



## osm70 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just one thing: I have never seen anyone as crazy as player number two.


----------



## Anfroid (Jul 30, 2015)

Did you also watch the OVA redial?


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 30, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> The entire anime wasn't exactly uplifting. I thought the ending was quite fitting.
> 
> You should watch Mirai Nikki Redial. Doesn't do much, but might help.


It was the right way to end it. I don't think it could have ended any other way. But, damn, it made my heart hurt lol

I'll look into redial.



osm70 said:


> Just one thing: I have never seen anyone as crazy as player number two.



V Actual spoiler V


Spoiler



no doubt. But she would have to be. Repeating the same life of murders just to have one night with someone she loved. Knowing that she would have to kill him, just to do it again.



I really like 9th though. She was hardcore.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



f9232275 said:


> Did you also watch the OVA redial?


Not yet

So the OVA didn't help. It seemed kinda forced to me. Like they made it just because they knew some people would be upset with the ending. Everything was either too convenient or too much of a stretch to be believable.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

The only thing I found depressing was the blind shrine girl who got raped everyday with the toy her dead parents gave her just out of reach and vision


----------



## funnystory (Jul 31, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> I've seen alot of 3dsthemes, avatars, sigs, etc. here of Mirai Nikki. So I did a bit of research and found a torrent of future diary dubbed in english. A couple friends and I binge watched the whole thing. It was an awesome anime. Had an 'eden of the east'/'elfen lied' feel to it. But the ending of that series was absolutely depressing. It actually made me feel down and depressed for a couple days. What did you guys think of it?



I havent finished it but alot of these cartoons are depressing. Isn't the whole story in the kids head?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I havent finished it but alot of these cartoons are depressing. Isn't the whole story in the kids head?


Nope it all happens for real in the first 1 episode he thought the god (forgot his name) was just an imaginary friend only he could see.


----------



## funnystory (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Nope it all happens for real in the first 1 episode he thought the god (forgot his name) was just an imaginary friend only he could see.



Wow i really thought he was imagining it and thats what I thought made it interesting, thanks for clarifying anyways. I made it to the 9th episode and havent touched it since not a big anime fan myself but am a casual fan regardless. Watched death note,Hellsing ultimate, FMA bortherhood on bluray,Elfen lied,deadmans wonderland, and obviously the americanized animes. Would you say I should continue watching this or call it quits if I dont find it appealing? Ive also been watching Welcome to the NHK if you have ever heard of it


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 31, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> alot of 3dsthemes, avatars, sigs, etc. here of Mirai Nikki. So I did a bit of research and found a torrent of future diary dubbed in english. A couple


I saw it long ago simulcasted... or probably simul-fansubbed (I can't remember), so I don't remember so well.
But I got the feeling it was so bad it was good, as the characters and circumstances were far unbelievable or plain stupid or something like that.
Nevertheless I loved the (first) opening and the character of Gasai Yuno was hilarious to watch.
All of that said, I couldn't find it depressing because I felt it all was too derp and couldn't make the suspension of disbelief jump.

Bonus Edit:


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Wow i really thought he was imagining it and thats what I thought made it interesting, thanks for clarifying anyways. I made it to the 9th episode and havent touched it since not a big anime fan myself but am a casual fan regardless. Watched death note,Hellsing ultimate, FMA bortherhood on bluray,Elfen lied,deadmans wonderland, and obviously the americanized animes. Would you say I should continue watching this or call it quits if I dont find it appealing? Ive also been watching Welcome to the NHK if you have ever heard of it


The plot twists get crazy and people start dying so yeah finish it though some people don't like the ending (I thought it was appropriate seeing as the whole thing is a death match) after wards you should watch the OVA


----------



## osm70 (Jul 31, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Wow i really thought he was imagining it and thats what I thought made it interesting, thanks for clarifying anyways. I made it to the 9th episode and havent touched it since not a big anime fan myself but am a casual fan regardless. Watched death note,Hellsing ultimate, FMA bortherhood on bluray,Elfen lied,deadmans wonderland, and obviously the americanized animes. Would you say I should continue watching this or call it quits if I dont find it appealing? Ive also been watching Welcome to the NHK if you have ever heard of it


If you don't find Mirai Nikki appealing now, keep watching until episode 15. You will like it then. If you still don't you can stop.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 31, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Wow i really thought he was imagining it and thats what I thought made it interesting, thanks for clarifying anyways. I made it to the 9th episode and havent touched it since not a big anime fan myself but am a casual fan regardless. Watched death note,Hellsing ultimate, FMA bortherhood on bluray,Elfen lied,deadmans wonderland, and obviously the americanized animes. Would you say I should continue watching this or call it quits if I dont find it appealing? Ive also been watching Welcome to the NHK if you have ever heard of it


If you are asking if Welcome to NHK! is a better watch than Mirai Nikki, then your answer is yes.
At least IMHO, you can connect easily to characters on NHK, and the story is quite good.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> If you are asking if Welcome to NHK! is a better watch than Mirai Nikki, then your answer is yes.
> At least IMHO, you can connect easily to characters on NHK, and the story is quite good.


NHK was way too boring for me I forced myself to finish it. Sure some stuff was funny at first but the whole love story thing was super cheesy.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> NHK was way too boring for me I forced myself to finish it. Sure some stuff was funny at first but the whole love story thing was super cheesy.


That's true, it is quite cheesy. But I suppose to each one their taste.
I found it funnier anyway, and more palatable than Mirai Nikki.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> That's true, it is quite cheesy. But I suppose to each one their taste.
> I found it funnier anyway, and more palatable than Mirai Nikki.


Just curious you don't have to post it here (or at all) but how old are you and what gender?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Just curious you don't have to post it here (or at all) but how old are you and what gender?


Male, 32.
No problem posting here, I have been just to lazy to put it on my profile.


----------



## funnystory (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> NHK was way too boring for me I forced myself to finish it. Sure some stuff was funny at first but the whole love story thing was super cheesy.





sarkwalvein said:


> That's true, it is quite cheesy. But I suppose to each one their taste.
> I found it funnier anyway, and more palatable than Mirai Nikki.




Yeah I am on the third episode of NHK and it did start getting really cheezy when the random girl showed up although I have not finished it, I have to force myself through quite a few animes lol but these last 2 have been hard to swallow figuratively speaking. NHK could have left out the love story as it completely makes it impossible to take any of this anime seriously. At first I thought it was a satire of the "hikomori" issue in both USA and Japan but it turned out to be fairytail real quick.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 31, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Yeah I am on the third episode of NHK and it did start getting really cheezy when the random girl showed up although I have not finished it, I have to force myself through quite a few animes lol but these last 2 have been hard to swallow figuratively speaking. NHK could have left out the love story as it completely makes it impossible to take any of this anime seriously. At first I thought it was a satire of the "hikomori" issue in both USA and Japan but it turned out to be fairytail real quick.


If you happen to want some recommendation regarding some anime to watch, let me know what kind of anime you like (genre, target, etc., things you have liked, things you haven't liked).
Perhaps I can share some opinion regarding something I already watched.
For now, as I normally do just following my agenda, I will recommend watching Monster.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2015)

If anyone is curious these are the best anime for the summer season so far (i'm not weaboo otaku that likes magic girls)
Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai
Durarara!!×2 Ten
Rokka no Yuusha
Dragon Ball Super
God Eater
Overlord
GANGSTA.
Gate: Jieitai Kanochi nite, Kaku Tatakaeri
Prison School
One Piece 
Code Geass: Boukoku no Akito
Gatchaman Crowds
Owari no Seraph


----------



## funnystory (Jul 31, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> If you happen to want some recommendation regarding some anime to watch, let me know what kind of anime you like (genre, target, etc., things you have liked, things you haven't liked).
> Perhaps I can share some opinion regarding something I already watched.
> For now, as I normally do just following my agenda, I will recommend watching Monster.



I like Death note and Hellsing Ultimate. Death note is probably my favorite anime to this point.NHK I would have got hooked if it wasnt for the love interest that just magically popped at his door, that was really unrealistic and derailed what would otherwise have been a good anime.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 31, 2015)

Its supposed to be depressing


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 31, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> The only thing I found depressing was the blind shrine girl who got raped everyday with the toy her dead parents gave her just out of reach and vision


Yeah, that was really fucked up. I think the overall, 



Spoiler



having to experience everyone's hardships over and over for a small chance at love


 is what really gets me though.
Also been watching dragonball super. My kid has kept me caught up on it. It's refreshing to see the old style again with the original directors. Havent watched it in years before that, but I remember gt not being that great.


----------

